# Lathe Opinions



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm building a new workshop which should be up & running around March/April and am planning to buy a new lathe. Teknatool products are well supported here in NZ so the choice comes down to which lathe model & the options are their Nova 1624-44 or the new Nova DVR.
Both lathes have the same features as far as swivelling headstock, swing-over bed, distance between centers etc. but the DVR has a variable speed motor while the 1624 is 8 speed manual. I like the idea of touch button speed control but there is a nagging doubt in my mind about the spindle and rotor being one component on the DVR while the 1624 has a conventional outboard motor. What happens if you damage the spindle? Does this mean a complete rotor replacement?
There is also the cost, the DVR around twice the price of the 1624.
Any opinions on the relative merits of the two?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Geordie, my opinion is electronic speed controls are better when they are seperate units. While you might have some advantages such as dialing in an exact speed is this critical? Why spend twice the money without twice the benefits? I would use the additional money for wood or other tools.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Mike, they were my thoughts exactly. I do tend to not change speeds as often as I should e.g. for sanding (laziness!) and I thought the electronic speed control might be a boon but the price is high. I thought I might be missing some other benefit but can't see what.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Either way you go, Teknatool has a great reputation and the DVR model is well respected. Can't go wrong either way I think. Good luck!

Corey


----------

